
Very small programs to improve programming skills? - solipsist
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5208268/very-small-programs-to-improve-programming-skills
======
kaens
While stuff like the sites and collections suggested can be pretty awesome for
improving the way you think about algorithms, and the nitty-gritty of writing
an application (especially one that does something interesting), the harder
(or at least more subtle) skill to improve in my experience is larger-level
program design.

Unfortunately, I don't think that skill is improvable via small programs, let
alone very small programs, although it seems like there should be a way to
express some of the problems faced in such a manner that they would be. Double
unfortunately, I've probably got ten years to go before I'd be able to
accomplish that in any reasonable form.

